# Gender Breakdown



## Andy HB (Jul 23, 2010)

I had this sudden urge to see what the gender breakdown is on this forum.

All replies are welcome!

Andy


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 23, 2010)

female lol


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 23, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> female lol



Curses! The thread appeared before the poll!


----------



## Caroline (Jul 23, 2010)

Not a girly girl, but deffinitely all woman!


----------



## hotchop (Jul 23, 2010)

Last time I lokked, I was a woman lol


----------



## shirl (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm *all woman!!*


----------



## lanzlady (Jul 23, 2010)

I am all woman


----------



## Caroline (Jul 23, 2010)

so far it looks like two thirds of us are ladies!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2010)

Caroline said:


> so far it looks like two thirds of us are ladies!



I'm only a lady a third of the time  Did I say that out loud?


----------



## MargB (Jul 23, 2010)

OK own up - who voted 'undecided'??


----------



## Caroline (Jul 23, 2010)

MargB said:


> OK own up - who voted 'undecided'??



probably Northerner if he is a lady a third of the time...


----------



## Steff (Jul 23, 2010)

Today im feeling female


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2010)

Caroline said:


> probably Northerner if he is a lady a third of the time...



Sshhh! I didn't think anyone heard that!


----------



## shirl (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh yes we did, Notherner! Too late to take it back now . . . . . . .  LOL x


----------



## HelenP (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm a LLAAAAAAYYYYDEEE.  I do LAYYYYDIES' things.

That's me on the left.







xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 23, 2010)

HelenP said:


> I'm a LLAAAAAAYYYYDEEE.  I do LAYYYYDIES' things.
> 
> That's me on the left.
> 
> ...



And that's me on the right!


----------



## Steff (Jul 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> And that's me on the right!



LMAO you make a good pair.


----------



## HelenP (Jul 23, 2010)

Northerner said:


> And that's me on the right!




You must be wearing your killer heels in that pic, I swear you're not that much taller than me !! 

xx


----------



## topcat123 (Jul 23, 2010)

oops sorry another female to the pack


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 23, 2010)

MargB said:


> OK own up - who voted 'undecided'??



Hi Marg, I'd love to know as well!sheena


----------



## falcon123 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hrer's my answer:-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dg1pvnqOYEU&feature=related


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 25, 2010)

hotchop said:


> Last time I lokked, I was a woman lol



Haha..i thought you were a bloke lol...its funny what impression the "username" gives...sorry  

Bernie xx


----------



## muddlethru (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm  a little old lady.


----------



## D_G (Jul 25, 2010)

MargB said:


> OK own up - who voted 'undecided'??



Lol theres always one....


----------



## scootdevon (Jul 25, 2010)

*Bloke i am lol *


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 25, 2010)

D_G said:


> Lol theres always one....



Nope, there's two!

Andy


----------



## Caroline (Jul 26, 2010)

muddlethru said:


> I'm  a little old lady.



You give the impression of being much younger.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm a *big* girl I am.


----------

